# wire spec



## steve6690 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm putting together a 4 x cree q5 light to run from a MaxFlex driver. Supply voltage will be either 10.8 or 12v. The Crees will eventually be driven at 1000ma. I'm thinking of using 16/0.2 wire ( 17 awg ? ) for the connections between driver and stars as it's rated for 3 amp max. Good choice ? or should I go for 24/0.2 ( 14 awg ? ) rated at 6A ? or what do you recommend ?

cheers

steve


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 15, 2008)

The length of the cable needed is what also matters. For a very short run on the led side of things then your small wire would be ok. I think it is what I have used for a similar 4 and 6 led setup. It's about the bigest you can get though the maxflex holes without removing some strands. You would not want to use it on a long run though on the input from the battery to the maxflex where the curent will be higher and any voltage drop will just make the maxflex draw even more curent. In the input side I have a small section of the thin stuff to a socket but from the socket to the battery I have over a meter length of heavy weight twin speeker cable.

Ifor


----------



## steve6690 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, I plan to use as thick as I can for the battery wiring. When this project ends up as an umbilical dive light the power will have to travel down 1.5m of cable before it reaches the light head.


----------



## J!m (Feb 15, 2008)

Use silver conductor wire for the least resistance.

Many hi-fi shops can get it, or search on-line. (I use it in speakers from the crossover to the drivers) 

You can go smaller, and carry the same current, or have lower resistance for the same diameter and run length.:thumbsup:


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 15, 2008)

Test lead wire (fine strands) is available at many electronic supply houses that would make very good highly flexible wires. It is available in thermoplastic and silicone insulation for extreme environments. 1A (1000mA) is not much current. Durability and strength would be more of a concern. Common stranded or solid wire would be a poor choice.


----------

